
Fancy Bear, the Russian Election Hackers, Have a Nasty New Weapon - jbegley
https://www.thedailybeast.com/fancy-bear-the-russian-election-hackers-have-a-nasty-new-weapon
======
everybodyknows
More specifics:

[https://www.zdnet.com/article/fancy-bear-lojax-campaign-
reve...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/fancy-bear-lojax-campaign-reveals-
first-documented-use-of-uefi-rootkit-in-the-wild/)

